# halo2 startup.exe error, win7



## shiitzu (Apr 21, 2009)

hi,
everytime i try to open the halo2 startup.exe application it gives me an error:
"The application was unable to start correctly (0xc0000006).)"
ive tryed different computability modes and running it in admin mode isnt working either. 

any suggestions?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

The game is only available on Windows Vista. You can try running the game in compatibility mode for Vista but I don't think it would work.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Halo 2 was made exclusively for Vista, and maybe it's not compatible in windows 7, maybe until the release of the full retail version


----------



## pmorrison2588 (Sep 29, 2009)

Install Vista in your machine, and then try it. It will work.


----------

